# Outdoor 6ft



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally got the sump running and the tank rescaped ready & waiting for its new inhabitant


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Photos


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh wow,
is that a native eel?! Pretty cool setup too.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

aussieJJDude said:


> Oh wow,
> is that a native eel?! Pretty cool setup too.


Thanks

Yep its native. Australian Long Fin Eel


----------

